
How to create a logo that responds to its own aspect ratio - xTWOz
https://medium.com/9elements/building-a-responsive-image-e4c6229fa1f6
======
moazhamid
It is a fact that creating logo that in aspect ratio is an art. Creative logos
are very much necessary and a sort of backbone of companies specially
startups. It is therefore, they should always look for professional custom
business logo designers as they got a vast experience in designing high
quality logos with accurate ratios.

[http://www.logoexperts.ae/custom-business-logo-design-
dubai](http://www.logoexperts.ae/custom-business-logo-design-dubai)

